# Ut oh...I've really done it this time....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

First of all let me say, I don't need another dog. I know that....but what I did say is...if the perfect puppy came and fell into my lap....that's the only way I'd get one. 


.....well.....:blink::w00t:..it happened.

Here's our newest addition. She is a tiny Shih Tzu. She is from Korea - I did not go looking for her, someone else did and then realized things were just too hectic in their household for a new pup - so....she somehow ended up here with me. She is perfect in every way as far as I am concerned. Chyna is 4 1/2 months old and isn't quite 2 lbs yet. I figure she'll end up being close to Ava's size. She is so spunky and energetic and happy and friendly to everyone!! Stan and I are both over the moon happy with her. When Ava naturally went to "kill" her...she was actually being pretty gentle (not like her..:blink....Chyna turned around and gave it right back to her!!! :chili: All is well and she has already been accepted into the pack!!!!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh wow, what a cutie, she's so tiny! She looks like 12 weeks old, not 4 months old. Congrats, it probably going to be crazy with new puppy and so many dogs, but I'm sure it was meant to be.  (And from what I know Shih Tzu are easier to groom than Maltese, so there's that...)


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh wow, she is adorable.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Pat, congrats on your new addition :wub:....she's soooooo cute!
When you say she's from Korea, that means she's imported? I saw some nice web sites with tiny breeds from Korea and always wondered, if people actually order from those.....looks like they do...

Chyna has the cutest face ever...awwwwww!
I bet you're relieved the "Klan" accepted her already.

Please post more pictures soon :w00t:.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

OMD she's cute!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition, Pat. She is a cutie. Looking forward to meeting her and seeing the rest of your crew soon!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She looks like a sweetheart and so cute.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She is so adorable!!!! I love her coloring!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

LOVE HER!!!! Her coloring and markings are so fab!! I can't wait to enjoy watching her grow up in your family. Congratulations ! 💛💙💜💚 Woot🐾🐾🐾


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! Pat you are incorrigible :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: but wow! I see why, she is just gorgeous. You really have your hands full now, I see more bags and outfits in your future LOL. I love her name too. Can I have one please? I am sure Penny would love to play with her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:w00t: I'm shocked :HistericalSmiley:She is really cute!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

First of all, congrats! But Ava is gone viral on Facebook


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable. Now all you need is a Newfie for them all to ride on when you take them into town.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I'm so happy for you. Chyna is a little doll. It was obviously meant to be -- look she even passed the Ava TEST. LOL

Can't wait to meet her in person in June and to cuddle her just a little. Awe -- PUPPY BREATH.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Love her look. You are better people than us two is our limit. Have some issues to iron out with Petey. Enjoy your new one.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

What a sweet puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

OH MY! Pat, you are just too funny...I love her, she's adorable!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Yayyyy Chyna is home!! :chili: She is so beautiful, Pat!! I am so glad you got her and am looking forward to watching her grow up in pictures. :wub: 
Now I'm getting impatient for Monday! :w00t:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol....I saw Ava's FB post and wondered what the "big trouble" at your house was!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Isn´t she just the cutest thing ever?? So jealous!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a dollbaby!!! So cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

And to answer the post above...yes, she is the cutest little Puppy ever (well, not counting all of the adorable Malts) and I really am delighted for all of you. What a face on that little Puppy!! Absolutely too cute for words.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Cute, Cute, Cute!!!! Congrats you guys  !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for your comments, we are really enjoying this baby so much! 

She's either running around like a crazy nut, snuggling or wanting to be picked up. Thank goodness she's in her pen sleeping at the moment! I've forgotten how much attention babies need!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

She is seriously cute! Congratulations!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I seen the news on Ava's page...Congratulations! She is so adorable. I cannot wait to meet her at your puppy party!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh wow, what a beauty she is and so tiny. I just love her. I would give my eye teeth to be able to come in June and meet that little munchkin. Wishing you the very best with her. I have come to realize, your crazier than me:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow congrats......oh how I wish something that cute would fall in my lap!


----------



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

What an absolutely darling little being ... I love the way the eyes are looking to the side ... as if to say ... oh come on, guys, let's play!!! Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

What a great beautiful addition to am already beautiful family. Congrats!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Pat! :aktion033::aktion033:She is so gosh darn cute. Sounds like she has the right kind of personality to fit in with your crew. Can't believe how tiny she still is! Are you going to need a new stroller or bag? :HistericalSmiley: What a great excuse to buy more stuff!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

As i said on FB,she is absolutley adorable. Can't wait to meet her. Glad Ava is accepting her.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats Pat! I have two Tzus, Benji and Connor. I showed Benji in the ring for a few months and I grew Connor's hair out too for a couple of years. Believe me it is NOT easier to groom than a Malt if you want it to stay in top condition. I now have their legs long and fairly long beards and ears which is much easier to look after and from the front or back they look like they are in show coat. Of course they are much bigger than your little one is or probably will be as they are are at the top of the breed standard which is 9 - 16 lbs. I'm thinking that she probably won't be much bigger than Ava (or my Annie) if she is such a little thing at 4 mo. But her size is definitely going to fit in with your Malt pack! I started out with a Shih Tzu and a Malt and loved them both. Both are gone now but I have two malts and the two Tzus which is a tribute to how much I love both breeds! Have fun with her. They are a little sturdier breed than a malt (at mine's sizes anyway) and are real little clowns. One thing you may notice is that they are sometimes very stubborn unlike out little malts that live to please, but their personalities are priceless.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The words of Waylon Jennings "I have always been crazy, it keeps me from going insane" strike a chord here! :smrofl::smrofl:

I donno Pat :wub:, but I wish you all the joy that your little tribe will certainly bring to you---she is a munchin' and way too cute not to be spoiled!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

When I saw her on FB I thought she was the cutest little girl I'd ever seen! This pic is even more adorable! So happy to hear the gang accepted her with no problems.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, you did it...:wacko1::HistericalSmiley: :wub:She is darling, Pat:wub:...hope you have a king-size bed...now just wondering where YOU will sleep!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats Pat, she is so sweet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'm thrilled for you and can't wait to see Chyna. One of those late in life babies, eh?? The one you don't expect. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I can't wait to see her in June. Maybe I need to bring a big bag to bring her home with me in. :innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> The words of Waylon Jennings "I have always been crazy, it keeps me from going insane" strike a chord here! :smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> I donno Pat :wub:, but I wish you all the joy that your little tribe will certainly bring to you---she is a munchin' and way too cute not to be spoiled!


 :thumbsup:
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: am I surprised:blink: no not really, Pat she is adorable:wub: you need to share:innocent: wish I lived next door to you


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a little doll!
Congrats Pat, on the latest addition to your family. :heart:
She looks like such a wonderful sis for wee Ava.  
Finally, Ava can pick on someone her own size.  
Many happy years to you and your growing family.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C.........Cozy and pettit I am:tender:

H.........Hide I can if I want to:hiding:

Y.........Yes, Ava, will need to compete with me now, because I'm special too:walklikeanegyptian:

N.........No one can catch the ball except me, because I am fast:happy:

A.........And I have already flown my first overseas trip, I am a big girl, well I am a tiny big girl




Preciouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus:wub:

I'm having a puppy fever:smstarz:





*


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Fluffdoll said:


> Now I'm getting impatient for Monday! :w00t:





Did anyone catch the hint?????





*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I noticed right away & was thinking about it again today. I didn't want to call attention to it though in order not to spoil anyone's news IF there is some!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pat, I haven't been on in a while since I got a new job. Chyna is gorgeous and I really am getting puppy fever :w00t:. I love your whole tribe. :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Pat, she is a doll!! You are so lucky!!!!!!!!!! : )


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats Pat!!! Chyna is sooooo stinkin' cute its unreal!!! I haven't been on SM in FOREVER due to everyday busy-ness and a bunch of changes in my family/home life but I am glad I logged on and was able to see your wonderful new addition! One of my first dogs was a Shih Tzu - I love the breed!! Gosh, little Chyna just set puppy fever on SM through the roof...Enjoy her!


----------

